# Acer Aspire V3 771G extrem langsam trotz neu installiertem Win10



## MajorPayne84 (16. Februar 2017)

Hallo Leute.

Als erstes kurz ein paar Infos zum Gerät:

Acer Aspire V3 771G
Intel Core i7 3630QM
16GB DDR3
1TB HDD
Geforce GT650M
Windows 10 Home 64Bit

Der Laptop von meinem Vater ist extrem langsam beim starten von Windows, installieren von Programmen oder selbst aufbauen einer Internetseite.
Zuvor war Windows 8 installiert (der Laptop ist nun 3 Jahre alt, so lange war Win8 unverändert installiert) und auch mittlerweile entsprechend langsam geworden.
Entmüllen der Festplatte usw hatte nichts gebracht, da mein Vater eh gerne Win10 haben wollte haben wir das also neu installiert.

Es wurde mit der Option installiert das zuvor der komplette Laptop bereinigt wird und alle Daten gelöscht werden.
Leider hat dies nun nicht den gewünschten Erfolg gebracht.
Da ich nun auch nicht mehr weiter komme suche ich euren Rat.

Solltet ihr dazu noch irgendwelche Infos benötigen immer her damit.

Vielen Dank und Gruß Mike


----------



## NatokWa (16. Februar 2017)

HDD raus und ne SSD rein , alleine das wirkt schon Wunder .
Beim Speicher gehe ich mal davon aus das da auch wirklich 2 Riegel verbaut sind ... bei 16GB schon recht warscheinlich ..... Laptop's haben nämisch gerne 2 Bänke und nur eine besetzt .... was natürlich ausbremst (So wars bei MEINEN Lapis bisher immer .... 2. Riegel rein und die rennen 
Ansonsten ..... es ist halt ein Acer (ich halte von der Marke aus erfahrung nix) und die haben gerne mal Hardware-Wehwehchen welche nicht so einfach zu diagnostizieren sind . Mach mal den Windows Leistungsindex WO die leistung fehlt , das bringt schonmal nen Anhaltspunkt .


----------



## drebbin (16. Februar 2017)

Also ich hatte das V3 772G in 2 Ausführungen und keine Probleme.allerdings mit Windows 8.1.
Den Tipp der SSD unterstütze ich zum Teil. Such dir eine msata SSD und du kannst beides nutzen


----------



## MajorPayne84 (16. Februar 2017)

Schönen Dank für eure Antworten.

Ich habe mal wegen dem Leistungsindex geschaut und ein Bild angehangen.
Da wird die Festplatte tatsächlich als Bremse ausgewiesen.

*grübel


----------



## freezy94 (16. Februar 2017)

Bei einer HDD sind 5.9 Punkte durchweg normal.

Läuft ggf. svhost.exe und erzeugt viel CPU-Auslastung?


----------



## MajorPayne84 (16. Februar 2017)

Wenn ich über den Taskmanager nachsehe habe ich nachdem das System hochgefahren wurde 99-100% Auslastung der Festplatte.
Habe davon mal zwei Screens angehanden. Könnte das schon mein Problem sein?


----------



## drebbin (16. Februar 2017)

Dann deaktiviere Mal das Antivir ( kannst ja vorher offline gehen) und teste ob du Besserung spürst.


----------



## MajorPayne84 (16. Februar 2017)

Auch ohne Antivir das gleiche Verhalten. 100% Datenträgerauslastung (Die LED ist auch entsprechend zu dem Ueitpunkt durchgehend am leuchten).
Habe zusätzlich nochmal den Datenträger mit CheckDrive und über Windows ohne Fehler überprüfen lassen.

Ich meine, ist natürlich klar das er in die Knie geht von der Performance her wenn die HDD durchgehend 100% ausgelastet wird.
Stellt sich nur die Frage warum


----------



## lunaticx (16. Februar 2017)

Check doch mal den Resourcenmonitor (Task Manager -> Reiter Leistung sollte das sein).

Da sollte die Festplattenauslastung besser aufgeschlüsselt werden.


----------



## freezy94 (16. Februar 2017)

Nachdem du Antivir deaktiviert hast... Welches Programm zieht dann die 100% Auslastung?


----------

